
Lightmap Compression in the Witness - mmastrac
http://www.ludicon.com/castano/blog/2016/09/lightmap-compression-in-the-witness/
======
Mithaldu
Since the article doesn't explain it, here's a nice explanation on what RGBM
is: [http://iwasbeingirony.blogspot.de/2010/06/difference-
between...](http://iwasbeingirony.blogspot.de/2010/06/difference-between-rgbm-
and-rgbd.html)

